# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Short apartment description....

## anthonyd

У Вадима и Анны новая квартира. Вот фотографии их новой квартиры. Это их большая комната. Здесь синее кресло, диван и стол. У неё компьютер стоит на  столике.

----------


## BlackMage

> У Вадима и Анны новая квартира. Вот фотографии их новой квартиры. Это их большая комната. Здесь синее кресло, диван и стол. У неё компьютер стоит на  столике.

 It's good you're practicing reading, but you should really check on the accents. 
У ВадИма и Анны нОвая квартИра.  Вот фотогрАфии их нОвой квартИры.  Это их большАя кОмната.  Здесь сИнее крЕсло, дивАн, и стОл.  У неЁ компьЮтер стоИт на стОлике.

----------


## anthonyd

Ok I will practice the accents you suggested and try to record again. I assume speaking with the correct stress/accents is something that only comes with much practice =) 
Thanks!

----------


## Indra

You have a good pronunciation 
The main mistakes are:
you pronounce большая as болшая and диван as дыван.  
Put more attention to palatalizing the consonants, ok?

----------


## anthonyd

I will try thank you. If you have a recorder available, could you record this clip for me so I can hear your pronunciation. If not, its ok - thanks!

----------


## basurero

I gave it a go, but I'm a noob when it comes to pronunciation.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by anthonyd  У Вадима и Анны новая квартира. Вот фотографии их новой квартиры. Это их большая комната. Здесь синее кресло, диван и стол. У неё компьютер стоит на  столике.   It's good you're practicing reading, but you should really check on the accents. 
> У ВадИма и Анны нОвая квартИра.  Вот фотогрАфии их нОвой квартИры.  Это их большАя кОмната.  Здесь сИнее крЕсло, дивАн, и стОл.  У неЁ компьЮтер стоИт на стОлике.

 Give it a go, I feel you can beat it!

----------


## Rtyom

> I gave it a go, but I'm a noob when it comes to pronunciation.

 У Вадима - make your [d] sound dental, not alveolar.
Большой - it's your hard word.  ::  Ь is not just to beautify the writing, it softens the [л] sound.
Кресло - don't pronounce [o] as if its accentuated, just reduce it.

----------


## mishau_

advice 
just say "bol*ie*shoi" which will sound better than "ball-shoi"

----------


## BlackMage

> Give it a go, I feel you can beat it!

 I've never been one to back down from a challenge.

----------


## anthonyd

Ok, here is my second attempt....any sounds of improvement??  ::

----------


## basurero

The stress is in the right place now except for one word стол which should have an "o" sound rather than an "a" sound. As for the pronunciation I can't judge as I'm no native speaker....   ::

----------


## Rtyom

BlackMage, I was right. You rock. 
Anthony, you sound monotonously and unnatural today.

----------


## BlackMage

> BlackMage, I was right. You rock.

 Thanks.  ::  
(What did I beat?  Why do I rock?)

----------


## net surfer

You beat illiteracy!

----------


## Rtyom

You rock because you're functioning and beating illitercay.

----------


## ReDSanchous

I've liked Blackmage's recording best of all. The other recodings are good too but what I especially liked about Blackmage's recording is that he pronounces all the sounds in a very clear way.. Good job, man! You surely rock!

----------


## BlackMage

> I've liked Blackmage's recording best of all. The other recodings are good too but what I especially liked about Blackmage's recording is that he pronounces all the sounds in a very clear way.. Good job, man! You surely rock!

 Thank you!  And here I thought I was no good.  (Actually, I still think I'm no good.)

----------


## net surfer

*BlackMage*, actually, frankly speaking it was just awful!
Lol, that wasn't that bad, really, not all the words were pronounced perfect but on the whole it was pretty good.

----------


## BlackMage

> *BlackMage*, actually, frankly speaking it was just awful!
> Lol, that wasn't that bad, really, not all the words were pronounced perfect but on the whole it was pretty good.

 I just don't want people to laugh at me when I talk

----------


## BlackMage

> not all the words were pronounced perfect but on the whole it was pretty good.

 I don't pronounce all the words right in English even.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by net surfer  *BlackMage*, actually, frankly speaking it was just awful!
> Lol, that wasn't that bad, really, not all the words were pronounced perfect but on the whole it was pretty good.   I just don't want people to laugh at me when I talk

 I definitely wouldn't laugh! To me, you sound good. We, Russians, let you in our secret club.  ::

----------


## BlackMage

> I definitely wouldn't laugh! To me, you sound good. We, Russians, let you in our secret club.

 За здоровье!  
*Drinks vodka*

----------


## net surfer

> I just don't want people to laugh at me when I talk

 Then you'd better pronounce all words right.   

> I don't pronounce all the words right in English even.

 Give a few examples. 
It turned out I din't pronounce all words right in Russian too and sounded like a foreigner sometimes :)

----------

